# Haflingers question



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

It depends on the type. There is a newer show type of Halflinger that I would not put large adults on, smaller adults and children would be fine. And then there is a draft type of halflinger that I have seen carry larger adults with ease. Out at the farm there is a really cute draft type halflinger that I have no trouble hoping on and riding around and I am about 5'7''.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's a haflinger/qh cross only a yearling and just the loveliest shade of grulla...and just plain adorable! Here is the picture they sent me.


----------



## clark (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello,
My haffie Willy is 14.2 hands and can carry a adult or child. Many haflinger folk will say that they can carry 30% of their body weight even those with a athletic build. I love the haflinger breed but realize that although they are very cute and most have wonderful personalities they are a horse. Mine is just going on seven. He walks, trots and canters. He likes to jump and does well on the trail but I would not put a beginner rider on him unless he was being lead. I hope this answered your question and didn't go on for to long.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you Clark.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an adult student who bought a halfie for her daughter. She rides it mor than her daughter has. She hunts him in the field, too. Halfies are very strong and can carry considerable weight.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

His mom is a Halfie









His dad is a Buckskin/Dun Quarter horse


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Both of his parents look like they have some good substance to them, so he will probably be a good sized horse himself.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Check out this page and decide for youself  Haffies are GREAT mounts for children AND adults!  My husband, the only horse he feels safe riding is my 14h Haflinger/Welsh Cob mare.

Haflinger Horses

I know MANY haffies (they're very popular in the driving club I'm in) and most, if not all, are driven AND ridden by their adult owners 

Here's the registry's website: American Haflinger Registry - Home


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Check out this page and decide for youself  Haffies are GREAT mounts for children AND adults!  My husband, the only horse he feels safe riding is my 14h Haflinger/Welsh Cob mare.
> 
> Haflinger Horses
> 
> I know MANY haffies (they're very popular in the driving club I'm in) and most, if not all, are driven AND ridden by their adult owners


Wow! That page is amazing!!! The pictures are amazing! The Haffy seems like a very versitile horse. Now I'm going to have some serious thinking to do.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I know it's hard to tell, but what you think of him conformation wise?


----------

